# Another unearthed box



## Oldsdigger (Mar 23, 2018)

So Opened another box in the basement tonight after 20 years in the darkness ! and the box contained some nice ones !


----------



## TimG (Mar 23, 2018)

You should start selling unopened basement boxes. Almost like a treasure hunt.


----------



## American (Mar 28, 2018)

One of those "Warranted Flask"s was blown in Medford, NJ at the Star Glassworks.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Mar 28, 2018)

TimG,
       I am actually doing inventory of all the boxes, with photographs. It is the cleanest bottle digs I ever did ! The bottles I have so far will all be for sale. some of the pharmacy and beers have already been sold. I originally had around 1500 bottles.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Mar 28, 2018)

American, could you tell me which one of the Warranted Flask is the one from Medford ? I would like to add it to the inventory notes. Thanks


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 29, 2018)

Does that bottle say "Oriental Bottling Department"?  That's a very unusual inscription, don't think I've ever seen anything like that before.


----------



## American (Apr 25, 2018)

Sorry, I didn't see your question until now.  It's the one with the scroll and star.  It was made at the Medford Star Glass Works.


----------

